# Blue heelers/Australian cattle dogs



## LordWood (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi I have stumbled across blue heelers and think they look amazing!! I will be looking to purchase one of these beauties one day and I was just wondering if they are obtainable in the uk as I am finding it hard to find any for sale online. ? Could somebody shed some light on this for me please?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Have a word with these guys. They'll hopefully be able to point you towards reputable breeders

https://australiancattledogsociety.co.uk/


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

How much research have you done into the breed and its needs vs what you are able/willing to offer?

Assuming you are a suitable home for one and they are suitable for you then you can look at the kennel club website, which has a couple of assured breeders on there. Also a quick Google search has given me the link to the breed club, which would be a good start.

https://australiancattledogsociety.co.uk/


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Be sure that the breed is actually suitable for you and your lifestyle, as beauty isn't the most important factor in choosing a dog. I don't know a great deal about them but I gather they are quite specialist.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> Have a word with these guys. They'll hopefully be able to point you towards reputable breeders
> 
> https://australiancattledogsociety.co.uk/


You beat me to it


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

No they aren't unattainable, but they are very rare in this country, probably for good reason. I used to live near two that put me off them completely. Not suited to pet homes generally speaking.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2017)

picaresque said:


> Be sure that the breed is actually suitable for you and your lifestyle, as beauty isn't the most important factor in choosing a dog. I don't know a great deal about them but I gather they are quite specialist.


Not for the faint hearted! Definitely a dog who needs a job.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There's a list of breeders on Champdogs, link below,. I wonder how much research you have done if you haven't come across the KC, Champdogs and the breed society in your googling. Again I don't know much about them but they are hard and fast cattle dogs and not for the faint hearted nor the inexperienced dog owner.

https://www.champdogs.co.uk/breeds/australian-cattle-dog/breeders


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Not a breed for first time or inexperienced people, or those who live a sedentiary lifestyle, I looked into them a few years back & while I could provide what they need I decided I'd prefer an easier breed for our next dog!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> Not a breed for first time or inexperienced people, or those who live a sedentiary lifestyle, I looked into them a few years back & while I could provide what they need I decided I'd prefer an easier breed for our next dog!


I'm not sure I have the guts to take on something like that, tbh


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MiffyMoo said:


> I'm not sure I have the guts to take on something like that, tbh


Prior to Rogue, I'd have said the same.

But as I'm not a complete masochist I'd rather have an easier dog in the mix, I'd not fancy my chances of staying sane with 2 high maintenance dogs!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Please only consider a breed like this if you have plenty of experience and a job for the dog to do. They are not ideal pet dogs.


----------

